# Baby Honeycomb Jacket Knit



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This little honeycomb stitch jacket would make a great addition to any little ones wardrobe, and would also be suitable as a Christening jacket. The jacket is designed to be a generous fit. Suitable for the Intermediate knitter.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-honeycomb-jacket-p058

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/196108341/baby-honeycomb-jacket-p058?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 1-2 years
MATERIALS REQUIRED - This garment was knitted in James C Brett Cotton On (Double knit, Light Worsted, (#3) yarn 
Jacket -- 3 : 4 : 5 : x 50g balls
One pair size 3.00mm (US No 2, UK No 11) needles 
One pair size 4.00mm (US No 6, UK No 8) needles
4 : 4 : 5 Buttons


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful design


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is darling! Looks very warm too.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Lovely just bought along with Girls summer short sleeve top :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love this. This stitch pattern and constructionxx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so pretty and sweet.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I so enjoy viewing your perfect knitting and designs! Recently, I had been admiring this honeycomb stitch on a blanket and thought how pretty and interesting it was. It looks even better on your jacket!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely pattern for a baby jacket. I have knitted a baby blanket with that stitch and love the way it looks. Nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely pattern.. xo


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Another gorgeous creation!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Jo , and thnaks to you all for your support.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry meant to say thanks!!! typing too quick


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my that is way past beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful jacket :-D


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love this.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous Vera. ????


----------

